# Who are the best violinists and pianists ever (in your opinion)



## Op.123

I think that heifetz was the best violinist ever and although many people think he was not a very emotional violinist I completely disagree, I would say the opposite.

As for pianists I would say, maybe Zimerman, his chopin interperatations are fantastic.


----------



## Op.123

Oh. How did I forget paganini and liszt.


----------



## worov

Violin : Salvatore Accardo.

Piano : Claudio Arrau.


----------



## moody

Burroughs said:


> I think that heifetz was the best violinist ever and although many people think he was not a very emotional violinist I completely disagree, I would say the opposite.
> 
> As for pianists I would say, maybe Zimerman, his chopin interperatations are fantastic.


Zimerman the best pianist ever--that'll be the day!


----------



## Nevohteeb

it all depends on who the composer is, that the pianist/violinist is playing. When the musician is comfortable with his/her composers, they are at their best. i believe that with Bach, it was Glenn Gould. With Beethoven, Brahms, Mozart, & Schubert, Rudolf Serkin, was at the top of his game. With Schubert, he made a piano sing. When it was Brahms, especially the Brahms, Bb+ Concerto, it was 'bat out of hell' in the last movement. With Mozart, I thought that Robert Casadesus, was always the greatest. With Chopin, it was Artur Rubinstein, his rubato), although he was said to say, that he dropped enough notes , to make another polonaise, etc. With violinists, I would say, Heifetz, and Itzhak Perlman, and Zino Francescatti.


----------



## Vaneyes

Burroughs said:


> I think that heifetz was the best violinist ever and although many people think he was not a very emotional violinist I completely disagree, I would say the opposite.
> 
> As for pianists I would say, maybe Zimerman, his chopin interperatations are fantastic.


Just for argument's sake, Zimmermann & Zimerman.


----------



## ahammel

Burroughs said:


> Oh. How did I forget paganini and liszt.


How does one compare the relative merits of, say, Liszt and Richter? Liszt died before sound recording was invented.


----------



## quack

And Richter died before cough sweets were invented.


----------



## Mahlerian

quack said:


> And Richter died before cough sweets were invented.


And Gould before hum suppressors...


----------

